# [German NR] 13.54 3x3x3 Average - Lucas Garron



## Lucas Garron (Nov 24, 2008)

Took me half a year too long, but finally I got 3 decent averages at Caltech. Some bad stuff, but for now I won't complain about a mid-13 avg.

Here is a video of the average from finals:
13.54	NR = 14.61 (12.84) 12.86 (16.62) 13.14






(Also, I think I came second in Fantasy Cubing. I put myself for third solve.  )


----------



## Dene (Nov 24, 2008)

YAY! Look at little Lucas, what a young'n he is


----------



## Jai (Nov 24, 2008)

They clapped at your 12s? At the Toronto Open Fall, we pretty much didn't clap for any 3x3 solve, even when Eric got a sub-10 with a small pop during the solve.


----------



## Sin-H (Nov 24, 2008)

At EC, for example, they were clapping for every solve in the finals.

In Monza, I was applauded for each Sub15 time 

Congrats Lucas for the German Record!


----------



## Harris Chan (Nov 24, 2008)

Jai said:


> They clapped at your 12s? At the Toronto Open Fall, we pretty much didn't clap for any 3x3 solve, even when Eric got a sub-10 with a small pop during the solve.



It's ridiculous how high the expectations are from the crowds at TO :S Sigh...


----------



## brunson (Nov 24, 2008)

Jai said:


> They clapped at your 12s? At the Toronto Open Fall, we pretty much didn't clap for any 3x3 solve, even when Eric got a sub-10 with a small pop during the solve.


That's because Canadians are lame, eh?


----------

